# Is it safe to donate blood while ttc?



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if it would do any harm to donate blood before ovulation.  I've always donated  regularly but have only done so once since starting ttc.  Usually when they come to town I'm on my 2ww so don't go but this time I'll be on day 8/9.  I feel bad not giving in so long.

Thanks


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

snowfairy,

i used to work for the blood service years ago, and as far as i can rem its fine. if you are taking any supplements, let the staff know as they can be particular about this. also if youve had hormone drugs in last few months.

I used to give regularly too until my addiction to tattoos meant ive not been able to.  I felt bad for a while too until I was told that the blood could prob be used, they were just being cautious times a million. If they can be that picky they must be getting enough from everyone else.

Katie xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun

im not sure wat treatment uve had but if u have had a HCG injection then u wont be able to give blood again..i only found this out after my treatment when i was talkin to a girl on here in the same situation..

good luck with everythin hun

Jenna xx


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks,

I should be OK for now then.  I haven't had any treatment yet as just starting out on this part of the journey, just had a few tests so far.

Katie, hope your wee Toe is settling in tight   

Jenna, congratulations on expecting a wee girl


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi snowfairy 

My understanding is that's it's only if you have taken fertility drugs before 1985 that stops you donating, I had not heard that taking hcg stopped you. It's not on the blood transfusion site. 

I would say that my acupuncturist said not to donate whilst ttc as it can lower your chi and you need your blood to be as strong as possible so I did stop donating whilst ttc and felt guilty but treatment comes first. 

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just all depends were ur from,everywhere has different opinions so just check with ur local blood donation group!!icsi tx has only been about from the 90's and that's wat both me and that girl had and they said if uve had the hcg shot u can't donate so best to double check!!

Thanks pet,I still won't believe till she's here lol!

Jenna xx


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Hi Snowfairy

I recently went to donate blood, they now ask about fertility treatment and while I would be able to donate infuture it was recommended not to while TTC or 12 weeks before tx starts as it depletes your iron levels.

Hope this helps

Tinkerbell x


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

does anyone know whether its a good idea for men to give blood in terms of affecting sperm production and quality - either from the western or eastern medicine point of view? no-one we asked seemed to know. my DP gives blood regularly, and I'm a bit worried about it as his swimmers aren't great! I used to be way too scared of needles to give blood myself, but after all the injections in tx, I'll be up for it when its all finished! I agree its important to put tx first right now - there's plenty of time for donating afterwards jen-v


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks girls for the advice,

Maybe for now I will just concentrate on getting myself in the best possible health.  I don't want to make this journey take any longer than it has to.  

Sorry jen-v I have no idea if sperm production would be affected.  What I was thinking about was if by giving blood the body thinks some sort of trauma has happened and puts everything else on hold to sort it out and make new blood. If this is the case I guess sperm production could be affected.  Also vitamins, minerals etc.  would need to be replaced though I think most of these would be water soluble and need replaced daily anyway cos the body can't store them.  But I could be completely wrong... 
Good luck with the FET


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

I tried to donate after my bfn from ICSI and was told that it should be ok if you leave 3 months after the injections for fertility treatment, however the nurse said she would not recommend that I gave blood while ttc anyway and that I should just come back when I had either had a baby or stopped ttc.


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

I used to give blood as regularly as I could but not when I was on my 2ww.  Out of the blue I thought I should ask and the nurse (old & matronly woman so hopefully knows what she's talking about) said it's a def no no while TTC.  She immediately struck me off their mailing list so I wouldn't feel guilty about not donating when they were in town.  She wished me all the best with TTC & said to come back when I could.  

Hope this helps xx


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Footprints,

I think I'll give them a ring to explain situation and get them to take me off the mailing list.  
I'll just have to concentrate on getting myself as healthy as I can for pregnancy  / treatment, and hope that it won't be too long before I am able to give again.


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good idea.  Just treat yourself to a wee lie down followed by a biscuit & a drink of juice every few months


----------

